# Flowerhorn identification



## BearClaws (Jan 3, 2020)

I was sold a flowerhorn as a SRD 8 months ago for $40 because of his split fin and since hes changed colors quite a bit and i was wondering if someone could help me out with the proper identification

This is him when i fist got him









And this is him today


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Martian type? These are hybrids, so they vary alot. I dunno, the only people who seem to "know" about what type a Flowerhorn is somebody who sells Flowerhorns.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Good likeness.


----------

